# Canada fishing trip help



## Mizzoumn (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking into the possibility of doing a fishing trip in ontario with a large group of friends. We are looking at the Seine River chain of lakes right by Atikokan. Has anyone ever fished there or know anything about it? We plan on going up the last full week of May. Also if anyone knows of any other places in ontario where you are able to camp and rent boats I would appreciate any help.

Thanks


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2014)

Pm member Mr.Simon. He do a trip up to Canada exactly what you describe….heaven. I bet he could give you some good info.


----------



## MrSimon (Jan 13, 2014)

Here are a few nice lodges on the Seine.

https://www.seineriverlodge.com/

https://indiaonta.com/

Here is one that has a campground.

https://www.perchlake.on.ca/


There really are hundreds of drive-to lodges in Ontario that offer campgrounds. It can be really hard to narrow them down.

While camping is great, let me make a recommendation ..... leave the tent at home and rent a cabin. Depending on where you go, its not that much more expensive, and having four walls, a roof, a kitchen, and a warm bed can be REALLY nice. Especially in NW Ontario in May. You could get snow, not to mention the bugs can be bad too.

For me, after coming back in from 10 or 12 hours of fishing, the last thing I want to do is crawl in a tent.

How big of a group will you have?


----------



## Keystone (Jan 13, 2014)

I highly recommend Lukinto Lake Lodge near Longlac, ON.

https://www.lukintolakelodge.com/


----------



## MrSimon (Jan 14, 2014)

Planning a fishing trip to Canada is a really interesting experience. Some guys literally spend an entire year researching and agonizing over where to go. Other guys just book a trip based in a tip from a buddy. Neither is right or wrong .... just preference.

Really, there are only a few main considerations that you need to think about .... other than those, you can just go and have fun!!

1. What type of lodging do you want (Full service lodge, basic cabin rentals, outpost cabin, RV parking, camping etc)
2. How far do you want to drive
3. How much do you want to spend

Once you know these things, its really not hard to find something. My only other recommendation for a first timer is to try and get some personal references, and always always always call and talk to the camp owner before booking. Just chat the guy up a little bit and you'll learn a ton.

I've been to Canada more times than I can count, and I've done everything from camping to fly-ins to boat-in to full service .... shoot me a PM with any questions .... I love this stuff!!


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jan 14, 2014)

This is where we went the summer after we graduated HS. https://www.kashabowie.com/ Went with several friends and a couple of parents. We had a great time and fishing was awesome. We may have had a few too many Molson's though. :wink:


----------



## fishingmich (Jan 20, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338623#p338623 said:


> MrSimon » 14 Jan 2014, 10:00[/url]"]Planning a fishing trip to Canada is a really interesting experience. Some guys literally spend an entire year researching and agonizing over where to go. Other guys just book a trip based in a tip from a buddy. Neither is right or wrong .... just preference.
> 
> Really, there are only a few main considerations that you need to think about .... other than those, you can just go and have fun!!
> 
> ...



I've looked at your post from before and I am very interested in Happy Day lodge. I've looked at their website numerous times and it looks like a pretty sweet place. It won't be this summer, but hopefully me and my boy will be there next summer.


----------



## MrSimon (Jan 21, 2014)

Look me up when you do ...... I can give you all kinds of good info on the lake ..... I'm not stingy with my secret spots!


----------



## fishingmich (Jan 24, 2014)

Most definitely! I never turn down any extra help. Thanks


----------

